# Sevice call minimum charge?



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

Just wondering if you have a minimum service charge for your work. Mine is normally $150 for 2 hr min. $70/hr after that.

I'm asking because I have to go fix a drawer for a commerical client tomorrow. I think the front needs to be screwed back on, (it's job folks, don't knock it). I can't see charging them $150 for 10 minutes work. 

I'm thinking about a $50 call charge and then $70/hr after that. Not a big difference, but maybe it's more reasonable.


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 30, 2006)

Very good question, i beleive it is a very unique thing for each company, my, min job for my company is $600, many companys in my area, are $1,000. It all depends on you, their is no right or wrong answere. imo


----------



## Debookkeeper (Jul 23, 2006)

I would charge them 1/2 of your normal service charge. So 75.00 for an hour minimum. It's tough... are they aware of this minimum or are they going to be shell shocked? I have an hour minimum. So if I only have 15 minutes of work, I still charge for the hour.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

chris, charge your minimum, but give them more than tightening screws. do an inspection for them. see if there is anything else not working correctly. we do enough restaurant work to know that there are alway 10 things that need to be fixed. 

maybe they have been meaning to move some racks. whatever.

but don't lower your prices, it'll take forever to be able to raise them back up.


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

Debookkeeper said:


> I would charge them 1/2 of your normal service charge. So 75.00 for an hour minimum. It's tough... are they aware of this minimum or are they going to be shell shocked? I have an hour minimum. So if I only have 15 minutes of work, I still charge for the hour.


No they're not aware of the minimum. I usually bid a job or they tell me they've got $500, can you fix the dywall for that? They used to hire Mr. Handyman, but didn't like dealing with multiple franchises. 

Normally, I am up front with clients about the minumum. And they have no problem, but those are all residential and usually involve more than two hours work. The minumum encourages them to find other things for me to do. In this case, there isn't anything else to do. And since this could potentially be a large client, (many stores), I want to make sure my pricing is in order before I commit to something I am stuck with the long term. 

I think I'll call them tomorrow and work out some sort of system with them. It's a case where they've been used to paying a certain amount, (when they used Mr. Handyman). So they have a better idea what is fair to them I suppose. I wish I knew what they expect to pay. That's business I guess.


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

Mahlere,

That makes sense...a general inspection. Especialy since I am called from head office, (1000 miles away) and they have no eyes for what really needs doing at their locations. Excellent idea.


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

Chris G said:


> Just wondering if you have a minimum service charge for your work. Mine is normally $150 for 2 hr min. $70/hr after that.
> 
> I'm asking because I have to go fix a drawer for a commerical client tomorrow. I think the front needs to be screwed back on, (it's job folks, don't knock it). I can't see charging them $150 for 10 minutes work.
> 
> I'm thinking about a $50 call charge and then $70/hr after that. Not a big difference, but maybe it's more reasonable.


yes, good man

4 hour min.

and anytime it is something VERY small (like your example) --- is there anyway to put it off until there is more work to be done there?? If possible, wait.


----------



## Debookkeeper (Jul 23, 2006)

Then all I can say - is charge what you feel you should be compensated for to make it worth your time, and not worry about what they expect to pay. If they don't want to pay you what you are worth, they will never be a good customer! Good luck!!


----------



## Gordo (Feb 21, 2006)

Our min. service call is $90, if the job is close to our main job (within 5 minutes). Otherwise, its puerto y puerto by the hour.

I like Maherle's value added service recommendation. This is what will set you apart from the competition. It will also give that "warm and fuzzy feeling" for both parties.


----------



## MarkNoV (Apr 29, 2006)

I have an "engagement fee" of $125, (a literal translation of frais d'engagement)

Mark


----------



## BRNDIVY (Oct 17, 2006)

Our minimum trip charge is set at $150.00 unless it is a "call back" or warranty related.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

So, what did you do?


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

Okay, I screwed the drawer front back. I must say it's the best damn drawer front installation I've ever done. That whole mall will come down before that drawer front pops off again. 

I asked the manager if there was anything else while I was there, but she's not to initiate any contracts. It must come from head office.

So, was a half hour travel time. Then 10 minutes to walk through the mall and assess the problem. Then 10 minutes to get the right tools from my truck. Then 10 minutes to do the job. Then 10 minutes to tidy up and walk back to truck. Another 10 minutes of paperwork. So I don't feel so out of line anymore.

I'm going to do a $50 initial call charge, (covers travel), and $80/hr, (min 1 hour, and yes I just gave myself a raise since yesterday). And I'll let them know they can make it a lot more efficient if they find other things for me to do while I'm there.

Thanks for your input. 
BTW, Before I joined this site, my rate was $40/hr.


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

BRNDIVY said:


> Our minimum trip charge is set at $150.00 unless it is a "call back" or warranty related.


Does that cover any labour time?


----------



## Debookkeeper (Jul 23, 2006)

Congrats on the raise Chris! Glad it all worked out - :clap:


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Shhhh or Nathan will send you an invoice Chris.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

chris, the idea wasn't to start another invoice, it was for you to check the store for anything else you could fix while there, and anything larger you could alert corporate to. When you send in your invoice, you attach a word document letting them know what you inspected and fixed as part of that initial service call. If they don't ask for an hourly rate, don't give it to them.

good luck


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Just a heads up, you should never use a word document. For electronic documents, ALWAYS use something like a .pdf that can not be altered. Worst case, convert it to an image file, like a .tif.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Tscarborough said:


> Just a heads up, you should never use a word document. For electronic documents, ALWAYS use something like a .pdf that can not be altered. Worst case, convert it to an image file, like a .tif.


Yep, I (almost) got bit by that once.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

Tscarborough said:


> Just a heads up, you should never use a word document. For electronic documents, ALWAYS use something like a .pdf that can not be altered. Worst case, convert it to an image file, like a .tif.



wasn't saying that he email the doc. just type it up in word, print it and send it via snail mail with his invoice.


----------

